# Calcium for frequency (not D)???



## paganredhead (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi there,I was recently diagnosed with IBS (clean colonoscopy and my gallbladder is fine). My primary problem is cramping and urgency (sometimes I will go 7 times in just one morning!). For the most part, my movements tend not to be "loose". Hope this isn't TMI







Anyhoo, I was wondering if Calcium might be for me. Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I do think the calcium will help with your problem but only take 1/2 tablet maybe 2 times a day morning and dinner timeor bedtime with a small snack and see how you do.Linda


----------

